
Angular Material based admin template - radicalloop
https://github.com/radicalloop/matangular
======
radicalloop
Just open sourced a Angular Material based no-frills admin template, with a
focus on ease of integration and extension. Please do check out, comment and
contribute:

[https://github.com/radicalloop/matangular](https://github.com/radicalloop/matangular)

